# Width of Bachmann N scale track



## Snugskate9 (Jun 21, 2018)

I am looking to use some Bachmann N scale track for something other than an actual layout. I need something about .875 (7/8) inches wide. Can someone tell me the width of a straight piece? The height would be nice to.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I found this about N-scale track...it talks about rail height, but that doesn't include the tie thickness.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/N_scale

A straight piece of Atlas N-scale track measures just about 5/8 inch wide, end of tie to end of tie.


----------



## Snugskate9 (Jun 21, 2018)

Thanks for the info, but I am still interested in the width of Bachmann track. I am looking to use Bachmann track as Hobby Lobby sells it and I can use a 40% off coupon to get one package with 30 inches of track. I am going to use it for miniature wargaming. I have a pre-printed vinyl mat I use for the game. It is a desert setting and has buildings and a 32 inch long rail line on it. I made buildings and other features for it, but still need a rail line. I thought Bachmann N scale would work well.

Here is a photo of the mat at Amazon. I didn't pay anywhere close to this price! 
https://www.amazon.com/Gale-Force-Benghazi-Game-Board/dp/B074MM9HQR/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1529765667&sr=8-8&keywords=gale+force+nine+tanks+mat

I used to post here a few years ago as Zeus-cat, but my login info didn't work and I couldn't recover my password so I just created a new account.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I would bet that Bachmann track would be nearly identical to other brands as far as size. Unless you're talking about the EZ Track, which has the plastic roadbed molded onto the ties. I cannot help you in that case since I don't use EZ Track. Maybe someone else will see this post and can help you further Good luck! :smilie_daumenpos:.


----------



## Snugskate9 (Jun 21, 2018)

I am looking for the width of the EZ track. I will stop by Hobby Lobby on Tuesday and see if they have any. It is a bit of a drive, but I will be near enough on Tuesday as I have a meeting that evening that will put me close to a Hobby Lobby. Thanks anyway.


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

upside down across the plastic is 1". is that the one you are looking for??


----------



## Snugskate9 (Jun 21, 2018)

bewhole said:


> upside down across the plastic is 1". is that the one you are looking for??


That's it! Thank you. A little wide, but better too wide than too narrow for my purposes.


----------



## Snugskate9 (Jun 21, 2018)

So I took a few photos of the mat and the buildings I have. I think some track will really finish this off nicely.

The Germans dug in at El Kabong waiting for the British attack from the south. The dragon's teeth will really slow them down! A Tiger, 2 Stugs, and 2 Mark III's waiting to defend the village.









But the Brits have swung around and are attacking from the east!









A Stuart, 2 Crusaders, 3 Grants and a Bishop ready to fight for King and country!


----------

